# [SOLVED] the sims 2 installing issues



## RevaAnu

well I just get the spyware off my computer after a bad crash and hard drive replacement. (thanks to the hijackthis thread) and I went to install my sims 2. 

well it gets to 11% and stops. it says 'the sims 2 will install and additional 324 mb of data on drive C:. proceed with install" I click yes. let it do its thing and at 11% I hear the disc drive slow down. it stops on "TSData\Res\Sims3D\Sims13.package" it then says "A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sims3D\Sims13.package' from the media. do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel installation?"

so I've hit rety about a dozen times, no dice. I searched the web and tried installing it in safe mode, I've tried copying the files over and installing it from there. it always fails when the compressed folder on disc 1 tries to copy. so it looks like that is my problem. can anyone help me? I miss playing my game lol.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

*Re: the sims 2 installing issues*

Hi,

If a single specific file is causing the problem all the time, it most likely means your disc is scratched, and there's little you can do, other than buying a new disc. Try installing the game from the same disc onto another computer - if you get the same error, your disc is bad.


----------



## RevaAnu

*Re: the sims 2 installing issues*

I don't have another computer to install it on lol. but thanks for the suggestion. that sux though cause I can't afford to get a new disc.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

*Re: the sims 2 installing issues*

Are you able to install it on a friend's computer, or a family member's?

You could try getting a disc scratch remover (check your local computer stores and such), but I haven't really found those to work.


----------



## RevaAnu

*Re: the sims 2 installing issues*

the closest person I could is over two hours away. I'll try my scratch removed but I doubt that will work. thank you anyway!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

*Re: the sims 2 installing issues*

No worries. Good luck - I hope you get it working again.


----------



## RevaAnu

I ran it through my electric disc cleaner and it worked. thanks again for your help!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Glad to hear it! Enjoy your game.


----------



## JuggyNinjette

I am having the same problem the sims13.package as well and my disk look brand new no scratches and i called ea and only thing that could tell me was that they didn't know why it was doing it as well and they have been having the same problem with a lot of people calling with the same issue so they suggested it was a bad disk and told me if i send them 13 dollars and mail my set of disks to them they will replace them....i don't want to have to pay again for a game when it is just for 1 file bad on my disk it seems like it is my problem not theirs, it worked before when i installed it so why wouldn't it now? i think it may be a program blocking it or some thing could you please help?


----------



## af3

The one file is not bad, the disc's surface is damaged or unclean. You must be careful with these things. I don't like them either.


----------

